
Scientists discover massive sulfur-eating hell-clams in the Philippines - xbmcuser
http://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2017/4/17/15334178/giant-shipworm-mollusk-sulfur-eating-shellfish-science
======
gonyea
That's just awful marketing. Time to get Bourdain on video eating _Chilean
Scallops_.

